Ask HN: What tech/computer/software related YouTube channels can you recommend? - andrewstuart
======
sgillen
Scanlime (firmware, hardware hacks) EEVBlog (electronics) Ave (more
mechanical)

Really looking for more software oriented channels though!

------
simon_acca
Computerphile, clojure TV, google tech talks, lex friedman, the signal path

